
An Insurer Resists Paying for ‘Avoidable’ E.R. Visits - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/19/upshot/anthem-insurer-resists-paying-emergency-room-visits-if-avoidable.html
======
jseliger
This is useful too in light of Vox's reporting project that seeks to uncover
how much ER visits actually cost and how prices are actually decided:
[https://www.vox.com/2018/2/27/16936638/er-bills-emergency-
ro...](https://www.vox.com/2018/2/27/16936638/er-bills-emergency-room-
hospital-fees-health-care-costs)

------
cimmanom
You would think the hospitals would be able to help out here with a
determination that even though upon examination there turned out not to be an
issue, the symptoms were consistent with a condition that would require
treatment in the ER.

If the diagnosis requires a medical degree or equipment not available at the
corner store, how is the average patient supposed to know their condition
wasn't life threatening or didn't require immediate treatment to avoid
permanent disability?

------
ddingus
This kind of thing is absolutely not helping me see the merits of our health
care policy.

Medicare For All. Like yesterday.

